# New book! Portage County Glass



## KentOhio (Jan 16, 2009)

I've finished writing my book about the glass industry of Portage County, Ohio and it's now available for sale. I put around 2 1/2 years of work into it. It's 206 pages, including 48 color pages. There are 45 black and white illustrations and 185 color illustrations. It has 19 chapters. They are:
 1: The Mantua Glass Company, (1821) 1822-1829
 2: An Unnamed Glassworks, Unknown operation dates. 
 3: Woodard, Hopkins, and Ladd, (1822) 1823-c. 1837?
 4: Parks, Edmonds, and Parks: The Franklin Glassworks, (1824) 1825-1830.
 5: Kent, Wells, and Company: The Franklin Glass Company, (1849) 1851-1864
 6: Day, Williams, and Company: The Kent Rock Glass Works, 1864-1885
 7: The Franklin Glass Company, (1873)
 8: The Dithridge and Smith Cut Glass Company, (1892)-1894
 9: The New Portage Glassworks, 1823-?
 10: The Ravenna Glass Company, Ravenna Rock Glass Works, and Ravenna Glass Works, 1857-1866
 11: The Diamond Glass Company, 1867-1889
 12: The Crystal Glass Works, 1873-1877
 13: The Enterprise Glass Company, 1878-1883, 1887-1888
 14: The Ravenna Flint Glass Company, 1882
 15: The Crown Flint Glass Company, 1883-1887
 16: The United Glass Company, 1889-1891
 17: The Eagle Glass Company, 1890-c.1893
 18: Whimsies
 19: Other Information

 I'm selling them for $35.00 plus shipping.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 16, 2009)

Congratulations, Brian!! It must feel good to be finished after all that work!! 
 How about free signed copies for all forum members?[]


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 16, 2009)

I wish I could give everyone free copies. Here are some free sample pages though [] These are Kent and Mantua bottles.


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 16, 2009)

Kent pages


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 16, 2009)

Ravenna flasks


----------



## GuntherHess (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like a great work.


----------



## cobaltbot (Jan 16, 2009)

Wow!   You should be very proud of that accomplishment. Saving and making history!!


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 21, 2009)

Congratulations Brian! It looks like a great book.Are you going to have a table at the Columbus,Ohio show?


----------



## KentOhio (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. 
 Doug, I don't plan to have a table at the show, but I will try to attend.


----------

